# Question about converting a safety to left handed shooting



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I am looking at buying an older Ithaca 12 gage pump. How easy is it to convert the safety from right to left handed shooting? I have read that you can buy a conversion kit. Where can I buy this from, how much would it cost, and would it be easy to do for someone with no gunsmithing experience?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

It is easy to change. I bought a lefty safety way back for my Model 37 16 ga, then four or five years ago swapped that out into a Model 37 12 ga for me for deer hunting, and put the safety that was in the 12 back in the 16. I might have the instructions somewhere still. Can't remember where I bought the safety at originally. You should be able to do a search for it online without too many problems. The kit consists of a safety and a spring. If possible, buy one with an oversized head. That way you (or a family member) will easily be able to distinguish between a right or left hand safety.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Numrich Gun Parts 866-686-7424 part number 432630 Ithaca model 37 left hand safety $22.70 plus shipping


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks for the replies!


----------

